# Where is the fuse for central door locking?



## ChrisMH (Nov 25, 2007)

Well guys, I'm completely stumped!

I have a 2005 SVE (from new) and yesterday the alarm went off when I got out of the vehicle and went to lock it using the key fob. It kept going off for about 10 minutes (with short breaks). However, it didn't immobolise the engine (ie. I could still start it when it was going off), but it seems to have disabled the central door locking. I can only open and lock the car at the driver's door, using the key. No other doors will open. I have tried using the key fob, the key in the driver's door, and the internal door controls... but nothing works. So I am assuming the fuse for the central door locking system has blown... but unfortinately I can't find it.

Does ayone know where it is and how it is laballed? I have checked both the fuse box in the engine bay and the one below the steering wheel. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks a bit complicated in the manual but I think it's number 28 in the fuse box.


----------



## ChrisMH (Nov 25, 2007)

*Thanks... but the fuses are numbered.*

Thanks for your help but unfortunately the fuses aren't numbered (in the book or on the diagrams on the fuse box covers. I also found two boxes (in the engine bay) with relays in, but these aren't labelled either.

Chris


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## nfh288gto (Jan 9, 2010)

ChrisMH said:


> Thanks for your help but unfortunately the fuses aren't numbered (in the book or on the diagrams on the fuse box covers. I also found two boxes (in the engine bay) with relays in, but these aren't labelled either.
> 
> Chris


hi chris
have same problem
did you fix yours - i cant find right fuse either
Neil


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the EXACT same symptoms. I changed a fuse to fix the problem. It was underneath the steering wheel. And it was one of the left-most fuses in the bank. A 10-amp.


----------



## billnorfolk (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Dennis do you know which one as i have a locking problem ,none of the fuses say central locking have been serching GB USA and AUS forums but no one knows its location .You say under the steering on left ,is that one of the 4 fuses to the far left .Thanks Bill


----------



## billnorfolk (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris i have same problem but without the alarm,can only lock drivers door and only with key ,all other doors remain locked bit hard if carrying passengers
Have been told its not a fuse but i think it is as drivers door works mechanicaly and rest are electric .If you do find it please let me know.2004 dci sport .Thanks Bill


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

billnorfolk said:


> Hi Dennis do you know which one as i have a locking problem ,none of the fuses say central locking have been serching GB USA and AUS forums but no one knows its location .You say under the steering on left ,is that one of the 4 fuses to the far left .Thanks Bill


Well I'm from Canada and mine is a 2005 so it could a bit different. Yes, it was one of the fuses to the far left of the fuse bank (and left side of the vehicle too). It should be the one that says 'Lamp' but there was another one that said R Defog I think I changed both. Just that I was pulling them out and mixing them around to try things. One was very obviously damaged, the center part of the fuse. It was definitely a 10 amp. If you are still stuck, I will double-check the exact wording of the 2 particular fuses, my lid had it all labeled, the positions. Just that my XTrail is not with me at the moment.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, I meant to post my answer on this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/138981-x-trail-central-locking.html

So my fix may not work, but still worth a try, my problem was similar to yours but maybe a little different. It certainly doesn't hurt to pull out a fuse and look to see if it is damaged.


----------



## billnorfolk (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Denis will check them if it ever stops raining hear .Bill


----------



## Kruger (Sep 11, 2017)

Had the same problem replaced the fuse in the fuse box under the dash ( the one on the top at the left side of the box )


----------



## Kruger (Sep 11, 2017)

My 2005 X Trail goes into safe mode I have replaced the throttle body and the throttle pedal switch and still no joy.


----------



## Tomps25 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi,

I resolve the issue replacing a 10A fuse in the panel under the steering wheel. That's don't make sense to me but it's works. Is the fuse of the doors lights on the left.

Thanks!


----------

